# Connecticut Elementary School Shooting



## Anjel (Dec 14, 2012)

This makes me so sick to my stomach. 

Police are reporting several deaths. Several Children. And the gunman is Dead. 

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/14/us/connecticut-school-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_inthenews

My heart aches for these families.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 14, 2012)

ABC reporting 12 fatalities, but no further information.

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local/northern_suburbs&id=8920181


----------



## Achilles (Dec 14, 2012)

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 14, 2012)

Fox is reporting 26 dead. 18 kids.

WTF its going on in this world?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 14, 2012)

CBS is reporting that as well.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 14, 2012)

I pray for the responders that are on that scene. I honestly don't know how I would cope.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 14, 2012)

Is it just me or do those stupid interviews annoy anyone else? Yes, lets interview the parents talking about how scared they were that their child could have been hurt and how thankful they are that they are ok when 10 other kids died. Just give us the facts, leave that out of it.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 14, 2012)

Chase said:


> Is it just me or do those stupid interviews annoy anyone else? Yes, lets interview the parents talking about how scared they were that their child could have been hurt and how thankful they are that they are ok when 10 other kids died. Just give us the facts, leave that out of it.



I don't think any official conference has occurred yet to release the facts.


----------



## shannonlovesth (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't ever want to have to handle a MCI scene where the mass is children. I am praying for everyone there. Sending strength to everyone on scene and all the families in the community and school.


----------



## jediwill (Dec 14, 2012)

*:-(*

From the video I saw it looked like AMR responded to the call...don't know how many other services but I imagine they sent the calvary.Thoughts and prayers for all children and familes involved and also teaching staff and their families...and also first responders...law enforcement and ems....big hug to all my fellow brothers and sisters.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 14, 2012)

just tragic!  Truly a sad day!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 14, 2012)

jediwill said:


> From the video I saw it looked like AMR responded to the call...don't know how many other services but I imagine they sent the calvary.Thoughts and prayers for all children and familes involved and also teaching staff and their families...and also first responders...law enforcement and ems....big hug to all my fellow brothers and sisters.



Sadly it sounded like there wasn't much need for EMS. The local hospital received (according to what I watched) three victims, two of whom did not survive. 

Sort of reminds me of 9/11 where the hospitals ramped up to receive tons of casualties but in the end their services were not needed.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 14, 2012)

What's truly disturbing to me is the calls for action after something like this always seem to ignore how we view and deal with mental illness in this country.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 14, 2012)

I hate every call to action on days like this. Lets just grieve for a minute and put off angry spewing. 

But that's just me. I got to put my kids to bed tonight.


----------



## chillybreeze (Dec 14, 2012)

Makes you want to hug your kids a little tighter and for a little longer.  Many thoughts and prayers go out to the families and emergency crews dealing with this.


----------



## shannonlovesth (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETkrxfYoQtc
Radio Audio from the Scene. working on a transcript but this is very hard to listen to.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 16, 2012)

A blog post about a mother and her mentally ill son. Worth reading 

http://anarchistsoccermom.blogspot.com/2012/12/thinking-unthinkable.html


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2012)

Chase said:


> A blog post about a mother and her mentally ill son. Worth reading
> 
> http://anarchistsoccermom.blogspot.com/2012/12/thinking-unthinkable.html



This is making the rounds through a lot of my Facebook friends too.

I've seen that patient before. Many times. It's sad, but too often the system is overwhelmed.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> This is making the rounds through a lot of my Facebook friends too.
> 
> I've seen that patient before. Many times. It's sad, but too often the system is overwhelmed.



Also, The media's description of Aspergers is horribly inaccurate.


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2012)

Chase said:


> Also, The media's description of Aspergers is horribly inaccurate.



Really?

Media getting it wrong?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Really?
> 
> Media getting it wrong?



Speaking of them,
I really wish the media would stop using the suspect's name.
I also wish they would stop telling everybody what he did in every article regarding the topic. Does anybody live that far under a rock?


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Dec 18, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> What's truly disturbing to me is the calls for action after something like this always seem to ignore how we view and deal with mental illness in this country.



I agree.  I know parents dealing with extremely difficult children who get little to no help from the community.

I live in a county with lots of services, and even with that, I learned very early to team up with other parents, and exchange information, so we'd all know enough to make the best choices for our children.  Sometimes, that meant being willing to sue service providers (schools, in our case) to get the help our children deserved, and were legally entitled to.

Having navigated the maze, we are so exhausted with the process that it's burdensome to help newer parents.  We do it anyway, because it's important, but it's hard.

If we didn't have each other to lean on, I don't know what we would do.  Mrs. Lanza didn't seem to have much support at all.


----------



## ThatPrivate (Dec 18, 2012)

I pray for the families of the victims and the first responder. This is truly a  tragedy for everyone that is involved.


----------

